# hunting after a storm



## suburbanman (Apr 8, 2010)

I didn't want to piggy-back on Buiceman's thread, so I'll ask,  What are your experiences hunting the day after a big storm and drop in temperature?  I've heard hunters talk about turkeys not being as active after a stormy day and night.  I've only hunted picture-perfect clear mornings - not on purpose.  As little as I've gotten out, the weather's always been nice and was nice and clear the day before.


----------



## mauser64 (Apr 8, 2010)

I think they need a day or so to adjust especially if it gets windy.


----------



## TurkeyDreamer (Apr 8, 2010)

The only type of weather that would keep me from turkey hunting is thunderstorms.  Remember, turkey don't bed down all day like deer do.  Granted, their patterns may change a little as the weather changes.  But if, like you said, you only get out on a rare occasion, I certainly wouldn't cancel the hunt simply due to a change in the weather.


----------



## El Guapo (Apr 8, 2010)

I find that they like to hit the fields just after the rain...think they get in there and preen in the tall grass.  Just my experience.


----------



## florida boy (Apr 8, 2010)

Nothing will get them gobbling like a thunderstorm in the distance rumbling.  I have seen alot of turkeys get out in fields during the rain so they can see better since the wind and rain has their hearing cut down .


----------



## goblr77 (Apr 8, 2010)

florida boy said:


> Nothing will get them gobbling like a thunderstorm in the distance rumbling.  I have seen alot of turkeys get out in fields during the rain so they can see better since the wind and rain has their hearing cut down .



I've heard turkeys gobble like crazy before a storm rolls in. The thunder does that to them for some reason. From my experience turkeys will get out in the fields during a slight rain but don't usually stay there if it is raining real heavy. After a heavy rain they will come back out in the fields. I did see an exception to this two years ago. I watched two longbeards feeding in a field with tall grass/weeds bed down like deer when a hard rain came in.


----------

